# Getting insulin in Japan



## annapassera

I am type I diabetic who takes injectable insulin every day. I will be travelling to the country next year for a couple of weeks as part of a year long-trip. Can anyone advise how I can get hold of injectable insulin? I’ve checked with Novo Nordisk and my insulin is available in the country. Many thanks.


----------

